# Schwimmteich nach NG mit Optionen für später - Fragen



## semperit (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

gern komme ich des Vorschlags nach die Fragen hier separat zu posten.

Offene Fragen.

1. Skimmer:
sollte man die Skimmer mit einer separaten Pumpe betreiben ( Absaugen und in FG leiten ) Im Moment plane ich 3 Skimmer  die an den Ecken sitzen ( Type noch nicht ganz sicher ausgewählt ) Ich muss mich noch zwischen dem KG-Rohr Skimmer oder dem Breitmaulskimmer (der im Uferbereich eingebaut wird ) entscheiden. 
Vorteil Breitmaulskimmer: ist gut ins Ufer zu integieren.
Nachteil: Foliendurchbrüche um die Leitung wieder in dem Sammler zu bekommen

Vorteil KG Rohr Skimmer: Keine Durchbrüche

Hintergrund der Frage: ist die Nutzung des Skimmers mit dem Schwerkraftprinzip machbar ? Andernfalls wäre ja eine 2. Pumpe notwendig.

2. Standort Sammler-Schacht
         Möglichkeit 1: Zwischen ST und FB auf der Folie
                               Nachteil: - Tiefe begrenzt durch Tiefe des FG
                                              - Eingeschränkte Größe und später nicht mehr änderbar
                               Vorteil     - geschossene Folie
         Möglichkeit 2:  Sammler steht außerhalb des FG und auch außerhalb des FG
                                Vorteil:    -Verrohrung kann außerhalb geführt werden und muss dann nicht aufwändig 
                                                 versteckt werden
                                               - Größe und Tiefe variabel
                                Nachteil:  Foliendurchbrüche: für Zulauf zum FG , Bodenabläufe und Skimmer

Ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Zacky (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo.

Ich würde grundsätzlich alles auf Schwerkraft basieren lassen und so auch die Skimmer in Schwerkraft betreiben. Die Wandeinbauskimmer und die Rohrskimmer sind in Schwerkraft möglich und bedürfen keiner Extra-Pumpe. Den Wandeinbauskimmer muss man sich lediglich für Schwerkraftbetrieb selbstständig anpassen. Der Vorteil meiner Meinung bei den Wandskimmern besteht darin, dass weniger Pumpenleistung von Nöten ist, als bei den Rohrskimmern.

Foliendurchführungen sehe ich nicht als Problem und es wird & wurde zu 1000'en an Teichen schon gemacht. Man muss hier einfach nur sauber & ordentlich arbeiten und es gibt kaum Probleme.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Mai 2017)

Alle Saugstellen zentral per Schwerkraft in einen Filterkeller mit einem Filter und einer Pumpe.
Kein Kuddel-Muddel mit "Extra"- Skimmern in z.B. gepumpter Version als Krönung der Fehlplanung...

Flansche sind bei sauberen Einbau kein Problem.
Bei PEHD- Folie gibt es gar keine, weil dort Rohre direkt eingeschweißt werden.

Bei der von Dir skizzierten Filterabfolge geht der ganze Volumenstrom durch den Pflanzenfilter. Das ist nicht sinnvoll.
Den Pflanzenfilter mit einem Teil des Rücklaufes vom Filter betrieben eher besser.

Zuschiebern, drosseln von Saugleitungen ebenso nicht sinnvoll.

Auf "Lochblechen" am Boden über der Saugstelle bleibt Laub, Fadenalgen etc. liegen. Bei BA mit dem runden Deckel wird so etwas weggesaugt.


----------



## semperit (31. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, was ich ( im Moment) nicht möchte ist eine Filterkeller da ich hier die Befürchtung habe das der Aufwand des Optimierens zu groß wird.
Laut NG sollte der Durchfluss der Pumpe die Menge im FG/h nicht wesentlich überschreiten.

Was waren eigentlich die Gründe das Ihr auf dem Filterkeller umgebaut habt ? War der FG zu schnell zu ? oder war das Wasser nicht klar genug ?

Vg


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Mai 2017)

Ich kann ja nur von mir sprechen. Der Filterkeller war bei mir von Anfang an gleich geplant und hatte eine wichtige Funktion im Teichkonzept. Ort des Lufthebers (der Pumpe also) und "Filtern", wie der Name schon sagt. ALso ein Grobfilter, der einen Großteil des Sedimentes schon hier rausnimmt.

Du musst schauen, was du willst. Wenn du nach NG baust, lagerst du dein Sediment im Filtergraben an, da brauchst du dann wahrlich keinen FK.

PS, was meinst du mit "Aufwand des Optimierens zu groß"?


----------



## Mr.DD (1. Juni 2017)

Ich bin auch recht schnell von dem NG standart abgekommen..... diese firma ist leider sehr eingeschrenkt durch gesetzliche bestimmungen und fehlende weiterentwichlungen.

filterung in schwerkraft mit filterkeller ist auf lange sich die bessere entscheidung.
wer nur mit filtergraben baut, muss diesen irgendwann säubern... was einen riesen aufwand darstellt.
auch kann es durch den über jahre abgelagerten schmutz zu einem "kippen" im teich kommen wenn dieser schlagartig aufgewirbelt wird.


----------



## anz111 (1. Juni 2017)

Filterung in Schwerkraft


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2017)

Jede Firma ist durch gesetzlicher Regelungen irgendwie eingeschränkt. Und das ist auch gut so...und auch private Selberbauer sollten sich an einige Regeln halten.

NG - Norbert- findet Filterkeller ein Risiko und betont dabei die Illegalität so mancher Elektroinstallationen am Teich.
Teilweise zu Recht! Und wenn es nur einen einzigen von den Teichlern mal anregt seine Elektroinstallation korrekt zu installieren ist es schon ein Gewinn!

Leider erklärt er trotz mehrfacher Nachfrage meinerseits nicht, wie man es gesetzeskonform richtig macht.
Muss er auch nicht.
NG verkauft auch:
-Pumpenschächte, wo eine 230V- Pumpe "im Pumpenschacht" sitzt. Irgendwo muss die Steckdose hin...
-230V- Technik unmittelbar neben Filterkästen (UV)

Firma Genesis (keine kleine Firma) verkauft ebenfalls Pumpenkammern und Schwerkraftfilter:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Firma Oase (keine kleine Firma) verkauft ebenfalls Pumpenkammern und Schwerkraftfilter:
https://www.oase-teichbau.de/oase-proficlear-classic-pumpenkammer
Irgendwo gab es von Oase auch eine Pumpenkammer für trocken aufgestellte Pumpen..und wenigstens eine Skizze dazu, wo ersichtlich war, dass 2m Abstand zum Teich eingehalten werden sollen...

Es geht letztendlich um die Einhaltung der DIN VDE 0100.702 etc..was auch mit einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage möglich ist!

Auch hier wurde kurz versucht etwas zu erklären:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/elektrik-strom-am-teich-diskussion.47807/

Auch ein Pflanzen- Filterteich nach einer Filteranlage kann mit der Zeit "Schwarzschlamm" etc. bilden.
Weil auch dort fällt neben dem "Feinstsediment" noch organische Stoffe aus dem Filterteich selber und Eintrag von Aussen an.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2017)

semperit schrieb:


> Laut NG sollte der Durchfluss der Pumpe die Menge im FG/h nicht wesentlich überschreiten.


Ja, das macht Sinn.

Im Umkehrschluß ist der Durchfluß durch den Filterteich eben maximal begrenzt..wenn man noch "Sediment" dort ablagern lassen will.
Und deswegen kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, sehr sparsam per Schwerkraftfilteranlage zu filtern und zu pumpen und:
-den Pflanzenfilterteich mit nur einem Teil des mechanisch "sauberen" Wassers im Rücklauf zu betreiben.

Der Pflanzenfilterteich hat aber noch andere sinnvolle Funktionen...ich pers. finde auch durchaus den "ökologischen" Aspekt sehr sinnvoll, da dort Fauna und Flora vom Schwimm- oder Koiteich getrennt sind.
Pflanzenzonen auch im "Schwimmteil" würde ich trotzdem auch noch einplanen.
Sieht schön natürlich aus und ist nicht nur das kahle Schwimmbecken.

Bei Koiteichen kann eine Pflanzenzone mit Grund, Schlamm aber auch negative Auswirkungen haben und "Behandlungen" der Koi gegen __ Parasiten oder bakteriellen Erkrankungen unmöglich machen.


----------



## Rhabanus (1. Juni 2017)

Wie war das, planst du auch eine Fischbesatz? Habe ich bisher nicht rauslesen können.
Ansonsten - ich wollte erst auch einen Filtergraben haben, hat mir mein Teichbauer dann aber ausgeredet. Seine Empfehlung war: Sediment komplett raus! Alle Pflanzen sind daher nun bei mir im Uferbereich.
Musste allerdings schon paar mal schimpfen, als die Kids mit dem Schlauchboot eine Seeschlacht nachspielen wollten....


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2017)

Mit dem Fischbesatz war nur eine Bemerkung von mir in Bezug auf Pflanzenfilterteich und Fische....
Sediment komplett raus!
Ist auch meine Meinung. Sediment wird sich immer im Teich irgendwo ablagern....Speziell bei Stufen im Teich.
Ich habe gestern das 3, Mal dieses Jahr in 15min mal "durchgebürstet" nach einer halben Stunde war der Dreck aus dem Wasser entfernt.


----------



## semperit (3. Juni 2017)

Hi,

mal ne Frage zum Skimmer: die Wandskimmer mit einer Saugleitung von ca 10m kann das mit Schwerkraft noch funktionieren ? 

Vg


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2017)

Ja.  Bei mir sind die Saugleitungen 15m lang.

Mit KG 125 für alle Saugstellen ist es besser als bei mir.....


----------



## semperit (5. Juni 2017)

Wichtig ist ja hier noch mit welcher Pumpleistung das realisiert wurde. Weiß nicht ob da 8m³/h reichen.

Vg


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Rechne einfach ganz grob mit mind. 10m³/h Saugleistung pro Saugstelle.

Anzahl der Saugstellen x 10 = notwendige Pumpleistung und auch Filterdurchsatzleistung.
Die Förderhöhe wird "flach" gehalten durch geringe hydr. Widerst. = großzügige Rohrleitungen und Filterdimensionierung.

Versotten der Rohrleitungen: Reinigungsabzweige, Standrohrkammer....etc..können helfen und sind immer ratsam.
Wer mehr als 15cm Förderhöhe an der Pumpe hat, der hat irgendwas falsch gemacht und z.B. meine Baufehler "nachgebaut".

Bei Motorpumpen suchst Du Dir sehr sparsame Pumpen raus mit geringer Förderhöhe für Schwerkraftanlagen und guckst Du auf die Kennlinie- wenn vorhanden.

Bei LH musst Du hier im Forum "Vergleichsanlagen" die Doku´s ansehen. Eigentlich... kann es nicht "schief" gehen mit LH. Es gibt hier einige gute Beispiele und auch genügend Tip´s.


----------



## semperit (5. Juni 2017)

Danke, das heißt aber die Skimmer können nicht ausschließlich duch den FG der verkraftet laut NG FG-Inhalt/h macht bei mir was zwischen 9-11m³ somit kann ich maximal diese Menge pumpen. Bei 2 Skimmerstellen schon zu wenig. Somit bin ich wieder bei einer separaten Lösung für die Skimmer. 

Filterreihenfolge Teich(Skimmer) --> Pumpe --> einfacher Filter --> Teich.

Vg Uwe..


----------



## Zacky (5. Juni 2017)

Je nach Skimmerwahl, denn die Wandskimmer funktionieren bereits ab 4-5 tsd Liter/Stunde.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Deswegen....wenn man funktionierende Skimmer und BA mit einer Filteranlage und sparsamer Pumpe betreiben möchte, betreibt man den Filterteich mit einem Teil des Rücklaufes und mechanisch gereinigtem Wasser....

Wenn der Rücklauf mittig in den Filterteich geht, dann teilt sich der Wasserstrom auf und läuft an den Enden des FT in den Teich.

Ist doch einfach.
Alle eingebauten Saugstellen funktionieren parallel zugleich.
Wasser wird zentral gereinigt und gepumpt.
Rücklauf zum Teil über Filterteich und der Rest direkt in den Teich.
Was will man mehr...


----------



## semperit (5. Juni 2017)

Also doch einen kleinen Filterkeller daneben  Als Größe würde ich 100x150x120 ( innenmaß BxLxT ) vorsehen.

im ersten Stadium würde ich den Saugsammler mit DN110 nur durch den FK leiten um später die Möglichkeit der Änderung zu haben. 

in den FK würde dann eine 2. Pumpe und ein Filter für die Skimmer einziehen. die Skimmer werden dann nur grob gefiltert und wieder in die Quellleitung eingespeisst.

Skimmersaugleitungen in DN110 vom Wandskimmer bis zum FK. Die BA würde ich mit 3 Zoll ( 70mm ) anschließen.

So kann ich jetzt den FG nach NG nutzen ( Skimmer dann als Insellösung ) kann aber später auch noch was ändern wenn es nicht passt. Da der Skimmer nicht immer laufen muss kann ich die 2. Pumpe auch verkraften.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juni 2017)

Alle Saugleitungen direkt in den Filterkeller. Keine Leitung kleiner KG 110. Renigungsmöglichkeiten (Abzweige oder Standrohrkammer) sinnvoll.
Eher KG 125. Gemischtwarenhandel mit verschiedenen Saugleitungesdurchmessern parallel betrieben...da teilt sich die Saugleistung an Hand der "Parallelschaltung" der verschiedenen hydr. Widerstände auf....was zu unerwünschten Effekten kommen kann.
Deswegen alle Saugleitungen gleich KG110 oder KG 125.

Im Filterkeller kann kommen was will....Betrieb des Teiches ohne Filter rein ökologisch nur mit LH und Pflanzenfilter...wenn es nicht funktioniert kann man dort leicht nachrüsten...umbauen...der Teich selber muss optimal verrohrt werden und muss somit nicht wieder umgebaut werden! Das ist oft der Supergau...

Rückläufe gleich den Saugleitungen vom hydr. Widerstand. gehen je nach Wunsch zum Teil über den Pflanzenfilter oder wenn es zuviel Flow wird aufgeteilt.

So schwer?
Vergiss irgendwelche Skimmerinsellösungen.Das ist Murks.

Der geplante Filterkeller ist zu klein. Du warst doch bei zacky?

Der Beste platz für einen Filterkeller ist in einem "Schuppen" oder Nebengebäude. Das kann auch ruhig ein paar Meter entfernt sein (siehe auch DIN VdE 0100 702, Elektroinstallationen 2m entfernt vom Teich ausserhalb Bereiche 0 und 1 oder bauliche Trennung).
Ausserhalb Bereich 1 kann auch unterhalb des Bereiches 1 sein...oder daneben.
Hydraulisch bekommt man das mit passender Verrohrung hin.

Der Zweitbeste Platz unter einer (Holz-)Terrasse z.B. mit abgeschlossenen Deckel. Es ist dann dort aber immer aufwändig mit isolieren und Regendicht bekommen etc..

Der drittbeste Platz ist so wie meine Lösung- Extra- Bauwerk mit regenfester und schalldichter Abdeckung irgendwo im Garten. Sieht nicht schön aus und hat keinen weiteren Nutzwert. Da bin ich gerne auch wieder ein Beispiel mit dem drittbesten Platz für die Filteranlage.


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

semperit schrieb:


> Also doch einen kleinen Filterkeller daneben


nur mal so als Idee: könnte man ned den ganzen Filterkram in dem Gebäude neben dem Teich unterbringen


----------



## semperit (6. Juni 2017)

Dann müsste ich die Skimmerleitungen unter dem Teich durchführen. und 2. hab ich kein Platz in dem Nebengebäude.

Bei Zacky war ich wenn ich so einen großen FK planen wollte müsste ich meine ganze Planung jetzt schon ändern wegen den engen Platzverhältnissen im Garten.

VG


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

semperit schrieb:


> und 2. hab ich kein Platz in dem Nebengebäude.


hätte ja sein können, das wäre dann schon optimal gewesen


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juni 2017)

Auf irgendeiner Skizze von Dir kommt doch hinten eine Terrasse hin.
Das wäre dann die Zweitbeste Position für einen Filterkeller und wird oft so gebaut.


----------



## semperit (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wenn die Terrasse vor dem Gebäude gemeint ist - würden die beiden Skimmer wieder auf der anderen Teichseite liegen da die Hauptwindrichtung bei ca 200° liegt.

Heute hatte ich mit NG noch einmal diesen Vorschlag hier diskutiert - dort wird an der Insellösung für die Skimmer als einzige Möglichkeit festgehalten. Mein Vorschlag konnte keine Zustimmung finden. ist zu kompliziert und die Durchbrüche seihen wohl zu riskant.

 

Blau sind die Änderungen Eine Verbindung vom Sammler zum Pumpenschacht ( der Kasten vor der Quelle ) würde ich auch noch vorsehen ( für Änderungen später - wenn nötig )


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2017)

und wie wäre es wenn der FK zwischen den Teichen ist und die Brücke #12 dann über den FK geht


----------



## semperit (6. Juni 2017)

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Gute Idee.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2017)

Es ist eigentlich...ziemlich einfach die Rohrleitungen kurz zu halten.
Aber nur, wenn man ein Schwerkraftfiltersystem zentral einplant.

Irgendwelche 2. "Filterlinien" für die beiden Skimmer- wie sollen die aussehen? Gepumpte Skimmer mit 12V- Pumpen im Wasser und dahinter gepumpte Filterkästen. Das kommt mir bekannt vor...

Egal- hier unten eine Skizze, wie es funktionieren kann.
*4 Saugleitungen KG 125 gehen direkt in den Filterkeller unter der Terrasse.*
Du kannst entscheiden, ob
-Du die ganzen Rohre unter der Folie einbaust (wird 100-fach gemacht- ein "Restrisiko" bleibt, was man durch sauberes Arbeiten und "Abdrücken" der Rohre vor dem Folie verlegen minimieren kann- KG 2000 Rohre- die grünen auch eine Verbesserung...druckbeständiger und doppelte Dichtung)

-oder Du die Saugleitungen in "Rinnen" oberhalb der Folie verbaust und dann erst am Filterkeller mit Folienflanschen durch die Folie durchgehst.
So ähnlich habe ich ja auch meine Rohre damals oberhalb der Folie verlegt.
Dann muß man aber auch über der Folie betonieren wollen.
Auch dafür gibt es in den Foren hier einige Beispiele:
Hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-küstenseglers-teichdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-4
oder hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbau-2015.43105/
oder hier
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...h-auf-altbewachsenem-grundstueck?limitstart=0

Es ist unproblematisch 1 x mit den (Skimmer)-Saugleitungen runter und dann wieder hoch zu gehen.
Unbedingt vermeiden muss man nur nach oben geschlossen Rohrbögen.

---------

Rückläufe aus dem Filterkeller:
Gleich Anzahl und Dimension den Saugleitungen.
Pflanzenfilterteich mit einem Teil des Rücklaufstromes betrieben. Hier kann man auch den "Anteil" des Volumenstromes durch den Pflanzenfilter erhöhen, indem man diesen hydraulisch bevorzugt gegenüber den direkten Rückläufen. (Lange Leitung in KG 160 und zwei Durchbrüche zum Schwimmteich.

Wie Du in der Skizze siehst, kann man recht einfach 2 Kreisströmungen im Teich erzeugen.
Die beiden Bodenabläufe sitzen jeweils im Zentrum der Kreiselströmung und machen nur dort Sinn.
Ich habe den Teichrand unten etwas kreiselströmungsgünstiger verändert...
Eventuell den unteren Skimmer noch etwas weiter unten hinsetzen.

Es geht auch nur 1 große Kreiselströmung und 1 Skimmer.
Dann muß man nur die Einläufe anders ausrichten, anordnen.
Rohrskimmer ist vermutlich der von Oase mit dem Körbchen ganz gut. Der passt auch auf KG 125 direkt rauf.....

-----------------------------

Ja- die bösen Folienflansche.....Wenn man dort nicht versucht sich "reich zu sparen" und die etwas teuren Flansche nimmt (KG 125 ca. 30€) und sauber arbeitet, gibt es keine Probleme. Es gibt auch dafür genug Beispiele...

Wenn man sich den Teich mit PEHD auskleiden lässt, dann benötigt man gar keinen Flansch. Es werden kurze PEHD-Rohre eingeschweißt und gehen dann z.B. in KG 125 weiter.
Auch dafür gibt es hier Beispiele- und auch mit Beton oben drüber wegen Optik und Rutschfestigkeit.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-floriw2000s-teichdoku-großer-schwimmteich-mit-trommelfilter-lh-und-filtergraben.47645/

Wer alles ganz richtig machen will, der verwendet für Leitungen unter der Folie dann PEHD- Trinkwasserleitungen und passende Schweißmuffen...
Habe ich erst einmal bei einer Koiteichbau- Doku gesehen.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2017)

Mal weg von Technik und ein paar Tips zur Teichform:

Stufen reduzieren erheblich die freie "Schwimmzone". Du hast nicht allzuviel "Platz".
Das wirst Du merken, wenn Du einmal ein "Teichprofil" Dir aufzeichnest.
Deswegen würde ich max. 2 Stufen einbauen- -30 und -60cm- oder nur eine..auf -50cm.

Stufen machen nur Sinn, wenn sie auch rutschfest sind. Betonieren mit gefärbten Beton (Trasszement) und rauher Oberfläche kann helfen.
Siehe FloriW2000 sein Teich- betoniert auf faltenfrei eingeschweißter PEHD- Folie ohne irgendwelchen teuren Verbundmatten. Die benötigt man für waagerechte Flächen nicht unbedingt- nur bei Schrägen sind diese sinnvoll.

Nährstoffarme Pflanzzonen im Teich lockern das ganze optisch auf, sind immer zusätzliche Nährstoffzehrer und etwas Natur.
Zudem es auch hübsche Teichpflanzen schaffen im nährstoffarmen Sand- Lehm-Gemisch zu wachsen und zu blühen. (bei mir klappte es sogar mit __ Lilien)


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2017)

Und hier die Version mit einem Skimmer und 2 BA.
Bei mir habe ich die beiden Skimmer an "beiden Enden" der "Hauptwindrichtungen"- so ungefähr Ost- und Westseite des Teiches. Gerade im Herbst bei Laub ist häufig Ostwind.
Bei Dir ist der Teich vermutlich baulich im Windschatten und deshalb die von Dir angegebene eine Hauptwindrichtungen.
Mit der Kreiselströmung im Teich dürfte auch 1 Skimmer völlig ausreichen.

Das Skimmerrohr mit aussen 125mm..kann auch senkrecht aus der -50cm oder -60cm Stufe herauskommen.
Entweder Flansch oder PEHD eingeschweißt oder in Rinnen über der Folie plus Beton verlegt....

Mit nur 1 Skimmer und 2 BA ist der leitungsaufwand etwas reduziert.
Ebenfalls jetzt die "notwendige" Pump- und Filterdurchsatzleistung reduziert.
Bei Einsatz eines sparsamen mit risikofreier Luft betriebenen LH ist es vom Energieaufwand zwar fast "unwichtig" ob 30 oder 40m³/h....weil es vermutlich nur 10 oder 20W mehr "Energieaufwand" bedeutet.

Aber die Palette der möglichen "Vorfilter" ist bei 3 Saugleitungen wesentlich größer.....und günstiger.


----------



## semperit (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

vielen Dank für deine umfangreiche Beantwortung und Erarbeitung des Vorschlags.
gesetzt den Fall das ich das so bauen sollte - welchen technischen Aufwand würdest du im FK sehen ? Sollte da eine Trommelfilter verbaut sein ? Die Oberkannte der Terrasse liegt etwa 25cm über der Wasseroberfläche. Würde das ausreichend sein ? 

Eine Anmerkung noch - gibt es einen Mittelweg wo man mit wenig Technik aukommt oder gibt es nur entweder oder ?

VG Uwe..


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Juni 2017)

25cm reicht.
Viele automatische Filtersysteme....bauen 20cm über OK Wasser auf.
Manche auch weniger.
.........
Übergangsideen gibt es viele.
Einfach alles so vorbereiten, als ob man einen TF einbaut...und diesen Platz eben durch eine Kiste mit Provisorium....ersetzen.
Einfaches Grobsieb mit Bodenablauf an der Kiste....Bürsten.....danach den LH und die Lufthebereinblaskammer....
Diese LH Einblaskammer kann man auch mit Helix  bestücken..nicht wegen Nitrifikation, was ja mangels Fisch Quatsch wäre, sondern als statisches Filterbett.
Das kann man dann sogar automatisch sich reinigen lassen.....
Wichtig ist der Platz für die UV....
und natürlich eine vernünftige Elektroinstallation.

Es geht natürlich auch ein stromloser Filterkeller...
Da gibt es auch Geräte..Vliessfter...TF und EBF welche nur mit Wasserdruck laufen. .

Vliessfilter hat aber wieder ständigen  Verbrauch...

Ich habe nächste Woche Urlaub ...zu Hause am Teich natürlich.
Ich lasse auch extra den Mulm am Boden. Damit es was zu gucken gibt.


----------



## 4711LIMA (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Uwe, hier mal einfach eine Alternative ........der Baum muss aber weg

1. der Teich ist nun etwas länger geworden, beim Schwimmen hast Du mehr Freude von Länge als von Breite
2. die Hauptwindrichtung bläst auf einen Skimmer zu, also einen Wandskimmer oder direkt in den Kasten, Effizient
3. wahlweise entweder mit Pumpen wie NG oder alternativ mit Filterkeller
4. die Terrasse etwas über die Wasserfläche gezogen
5. vor der Terrasse weg alles bepflanzt, d.h. breiter Ufergraben, Überquerung mit Trittsteinen
6. der Teichboden Gefälle in Richtung Skimmer, am tiefsten Punkt Absaugung direkt in den Kasten

Wegen Skimmer direkt in den Kasten beim Tramplekraut nachsehen oder Wandskimmer
Wenn der Wind immer oder häufig in diese Richtung bläst reicht ein Skimnmer, wenn kein Wind geht helfen alles Skimmer meist nicht
Wegen Variante Pumpen wie NG mit NG weiter sprechen
Wegen Filterkeller am Kopf des Teiches würde ich auch mal beim Geisy nachfragen, der hat da sehr gute Ideen


----------



## semperit (19. Sep. 2017)

Da ich jetzt kurz vor dem Betonieren bin hab ich mal ne Frage zu dem Thema

Wie habt ihr die Falten platt bekommen so das unter dem Beton keine Hohlräume mehr sind. Meine befürchung ist das da noch Hohlräume bleiben. An den waagerechten Stellen wird der Beton die Falten platt drücken, aber an den Schrägen ?
Daher überlege ich ohne Panzerung beide Becken zu fluten und mit dem Wasserdruck die Flaten platt zu bekommen. Nachteil, ich müsste die beiden Becken im Frühjahr reinigen so das ich dann die Verbundmatte aufbringen kann.

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## ThorstenC (19. Sep. 2017)

Du bestellst eines der besten Produkte von NG: die Sandsäcke....100Stück und so ca. 4 Kisten Sikaflex 221 a 6 Stück.

Mit dem Sikaflex 221 kann man sehr gut die Falten "fixieren" und die bleiben auch unten, wenn man diese bis zum nächsten Tag mit den Sandsäcken beschwert.
Das Material der Säcke ließ sich auch gut lösen, wenn man Sika rausqoll.

Du kannst auch erst an einem kleinen Reststück mit Deiner Folie und Sikaflex probieren- wie es klebt und was bei Last aueinanderreißt.
Bei meiner EPDM löste sich Sikaflex in sich oder von der Folie ab. Folie selber blieb ohne Schäden.

Ich habe sogar beim Verlegen erst das Vließ mit Fliesenkleber auf dem dünn vermörtelten Untergrund "fixiert" und dann die EPDM auf dem Vließ.
Und immer schön beschweren. So kann nichts verrutschen- speziell beim Vermörteln.

Bilder dazu sicher auch in meiner Signatur.

Du kannst natürlich erst "den Boden" wo kaum Falten sind etwas mit Wasser befüllen und "glatt" ziehen.
Und dann erst die Falten "fixieren"
Von PVC- Folienkleber (Falls es PVC Folie ist) rate ich ab. Die Falten müssen sich ggf. lösen können, wenn doch beim Füllen "Zug" drauf kommt.

Wenn Du die Falten alle fixiert hast, dann kannst Du gleich noch 2 Kisten Sika kaufen.
Zum fixieren der Ufermatte im Bereich der Wälle und der Verbundmatte.
Am Boden benötigst Du keine teure Verbundmatte- da reicht 500g Vließ und 4-5cm Estrichbeton

Unbedingt erst die Ufermatte oben am Rand einbauen- bis kurz unter OK Mörtelpanzer.
Und dann die VM über die Ufermatte etwas drüberstehend einbauen.
Beim Vermörteln wird so bis etwas auf die VM drüber gemörtelt und die ist dann fix!

Wann kommst Du Pflanzen abholen?
So zwei Mörtelkisten und einige Gummibänder zum Bündeln wären ganz gut.

Weiter so!

Wenn Du nocj zum Betonieren Fragen hast- fragen.
Ich empfehle da immer:
-Bei der ersten dünnen Schicht etwas Spüli mit in die Mischung und 10er Zahnkelle strukturieren
-2.Schicht mit Eisenoxid- ebay "Eisenoxid" vom apoldaer handelskontor einfärben.
-Laufflächen mit Quast rauh strukturieren- Schrägen und die KAnten der Stufen mit Glättkelle glatt abziehen.


----------



## semperit (20. Sep. 2017)

Danke,

werde ich so mal testen ;-)  Muss mich langsam ran tasten.

Nächste Frage: Wie hoch betoniere ich. Ich sehe da 2 Optionen

1. Betonieren bis zur Wasserkante:
    Vorteil: geschlossene Fläche, kein Hinterwachsen der Schicht möglich
    Nachteil: Frostgefahr im oberen Bereich ( könnte man ggf mit einem Eisschutz im Randbereich ( Dämmstreifen, Styro etc ) entgegenwirken

2. Betonieren bis -40cm 0 bis -50 mit Ufermatte  
    Vorteil:  Eissicher ???
   Nachteil: da die Ufermatte durchwurzelt werden kann, ist es möglich das Wurzel auch hinter die Panzerung kommen könnten

Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht ?

VG


----------



## semperit (21. Sep. 2017)

Nachtrag:
hab gerade mit NG telefoniert, da ist mir das genau erklärt worden. Verkleben der Falten ist nicht nötig und auch eher hinderlich beim Dehnen, wenn dann gefüllt wird. Der wichtigste Aspekt: *Wasser ist vor und auch hinter der Panzerung*. Somit gibt es keinen Wasserdruck der die Panzerung auf die Folie presst. Der Wasserdruck wirkt aber sehr wohl auf die Folie hinter der Panzerung, wenn die dann ungünstig fixiert ist gibt es unnötige Dehnung in der Folie. Daher werde ich die Falten ausschließlich mit den Kebeband und Sandsäcken fixieren.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Sep. 2017)

Und nun einmal kurz zu meiner Erfahrung:

die Falten tragen nach oben auf, wenn sie nicht "fixiert" werden noch mehr.
Dadurch steht die Verbundmatte auch von der Folie weg- mit "Abstand" zur Folie.

Deswegen mein Tip, die Falten nicht zu "verkleben", sondern mit Sikaflex zu "Fixieren". Sikaflex ist lösemittelfrei und greift als Polymerkleber nicht die Folie an.
Bei Zug auf der Folie durch z.B. Setzung des Untergrundes zieht es das Sika von der Folie ab oder in sich auseinander.

Die Verbundmatte lässt sich - gerade an den Schrägen- leichter vermörteln, wenn sie ebenfalls "fixiert" wurde.
Versuche einmal einen "hohl" liegenden Teppich zu vermörteln, der immer wackelt.
Es ist wesentlich angenehmer, wenn dieser am Untergrund anliegt.
Zudem wird das Risiko minimiert, das die VM mit dem Beton beim vermörteln nach unten rutscht.

NA klar, kann man die NG Klebestreifen verwenden....vermutlich ist ein Kartusche Sikaflex einfacher und schneller zu verarbeiten (und günstiger??).

NG hat Recht mit dem Wasserdruck auf der Panzerung. Wir werden es nicht schaffen eine wasserdichte Vermörtelung hinzubekommen. Der Beton ist zu dünn und bekommt irgendwo feine Risse. Zudem ist der abschließende Betonrand oben noch 20..30cm unter OK Wasser.

Die vermutlich freien Volumen zwischen der VM/Beton und der Folie werden sich mit Wasser füllen. Was das für Wasser irgendwann ist, überlasse ich der Phantasie (anerobes Milieu).
--------
Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Durchwurzeln der UM:
-ja, sie wird durchwurzelt
-die Wurzeln treffen dann auf die Folie
-es gibt Pflanzen, deren Wurzeln es auch durch Folie schaffen- speziell in den Falten finden sie genug Gegendruck
-Ich habe ja am Teichrand noch unter Ufermatte folgenden Aufbau:
Vließ-´>EPDM-Folie->thermisch verdichtetes Vließ (nicht NG)->Ufermatte
-das thermisch verdichtete Fließ sollte die durch die UM wachsenden Wurzeln von der Folie fernhalten.

Sollte...guck mal in meinem LH Tröt- der nachträgliche Einbau eines Flansches im Filterteich.
Da konnte ich mal sehen, wie es hinter UM, VM und Beton aussieht.

Es haben sich dort einige Wurzeln durch das wirklich starke Vließ durchgebohrt. Diese Wurzen waren aber sehr fein und weich.
Man muß sowieso darauf achten, was auf der UM wächst. Moose und Flechten sind ja unproblematisch.
__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen schon eher.
Die Ufermattensatt von NG hat übrigens bei mir komplett versagt- trotz vorschriftsgemäßer Aussaat und nachsäen.

So ein bisschen Moose und Flechten kann ich Dir gerne von meiner UM absammeln. Diese bevorzugen die Schattigen Seiten des Teichrandes.

Wenn noch NG-Vließ übrig ist, kannst Du das auch gerne noch unter der Ufermatte drunterpappen- äh fixieren mit Sikaflex.

Ich hatte damals sogar noch die VM etwas höher gezogen, so daß im "Eisbereich" unter der UM noch die VM ist und dann das Vließ über der Folie.

Die Bilder von meinem freigelgten "Randaufbau" findest Du hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-18


----------



## Mr.DD (21. Sep. 2017)

ich habe weder die falten noch die verbundmatte fixiert. es reicht an den schrägen die verbundmatte etwas einzuschlämmen und dann mit sandsäcken und oder brettern so fixieren, dass es am nächsten tag fest ist und man problemlos vermörteln kann.
auch habe ich über wasser betoniert.... bin mal gespannt wie es nächstes jahr aussiet... vermutlich hätte ich die schicht wasser kante und überwasser etwas dicker machen müssen...


----------



## 4711LIMA (21. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Semperit, vergiss mal die endlosen Selbstversuche von ThorstenC und mach das so wie NG das sagt. Das eine ist ein Feldversuch am eigenen Körper, das bei NG nennt sich Erfahrung. Mach auch den Auftrag vom Putz so wie NG das empfiehlt, dann hast Du auch gleich genug Masse dass Falten sich gerne niederlegen.
Viel Spaß bei der Ausführung, es ist sehr gut für den Bauchumfang und die schlanke Linie


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Sep. 2017)

Selbstversuche hin, Selbstversuche her..........ich finde schon das die Verbundmatte gut auf der Folie aufliegen sollte. Hohlräume sollte man vermeiden, entweder durch ankleben mit dem geeigneten Kleber oder durch  beschweren.


----------



## 4711LIMA (23. Sep. 2017)

Roland, da geb ich Dir ja recht. Aber hier im Forum ist noch nie jemand aufgetreten, der nach Fertigstellung seines Teiches die Mörtelschicht wieder abgeklopft und nachgesehen hat, wie gross die Hohlräume sind. Völlig hohlraumfrei geht das sowieso nicht und vermutlich stört das auch nicht - also bin ich der Meinung dass man hier auch nicht den grossen Aufwand mit Faltenankleben, etc. betreiben muss


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Sep. 2017)

Hier der link zu einem günstigen Vermörtelfließ zum Preis von 2,50 €/m².
* defekter Link entfernt *
Ich pers. habe damit keine Erfahrung- aber hier im Forum "Küstensegler".

Der Anbieter dieser Vermörtelvariante propagiert hier ebenfalls- wie ich als Internetwissenschaftler mit körperlichen Selbstversuchen- eine zweischichtige Arbeitsweise und die Vermeidung von hohlen Stellen unter der Mörtelschicht.
In händischer Auftragstechnik hätte ich an den Schrägen z.B. nie eine für mich zufriedenstellende Schichtdicke in einem Arbeitsgang erreichen können...

Mit einer passenden Putzmaschine, Manpower und Erfahrung mag es besser gehen.

Das ordentliche Fixieren der "Mörtelunterlage" um ein rutschen der Matte an den Schrägen zu Verhindern ist natürlich wichtig.
Ein fixieren der Folie auf der Vließlage ggf. auch hilfreich.
Egal ob Polymerkleber, 3m- Klebebband oder NG Klebestreifen.

Vielleicht beginnst Du erst im Filterteich mit diesem günstigen Vließ.
Inwiefern wirklich ein Armierungsgitter in der zweiten Schicht benötigt wird....entzieht sich meiner Kts....
Ich habe ja nur NG- Verbundmatte benutzt.
In den Mörtel gab ich aber noch sehr feine "PP-Fasern" hinzu. Diese sind ebenfalls alkalibeständig und sehr fein/weich. Es piekst also nix, falls mal eine Faser abstehen sollte.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Polypropylen...856896?hash=item25dc99ccc0:g:hmwAAOSwUCRZgit9

Hier findest Du detaillierte "Verbrauchsangaben" meiner Mörtelschichten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/page-6
Es kann sein, dass ca. 2t Kies 0-8mm ca. 250 Schaufeln waren.
Jetzt kannst Du es "ca." auf Deine Teichfläche umrechnen und Kies, Trasszement, Farbpulver ordern.

Bei Arbeiten in zwei Schichten ist es auch einfacher den Materialbedarf und Arbeitsaufwand für die 2. Schicht zu kalkulieren.
Beginne im Filterteich- dort ist später vom Beton nur noch die Kante an den Stufen (die Du hervorragend vormodelliert hast) und etwas die Schrägen zu sehen....bis die Pflanzen alles zugewuchert haben.
Die Aufkantung an den Stufen (was bei mir auch wieder so ein "Körperexperiment" war) verhindert gut ein Abrutschen des Pflanzsubstrates und man kann beim Ernten gut drauf laufen. Also ruhig stabil die Kante modellieren.

Ich bin bis Heute zufrieden damit- keinerlei Bröseleien etc..

Viel Spaß!


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Sep. 2017)

Im NG Forum findet man ja immer gute Bilder und Berichte.
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...egen/20233-fragen-zum-thema-panzerung?start=6

Wenn jemand z.B. die Mörtelschicht "abreißen" kann, dann ist der Mörtel nicht tief genug in die Fasern eingedrungen.
Vermutlich hätte hier ein Spritzer Spüli in der Mischung geholfen.

Neuerdings.....treten dort auch vermehrt Körper-Selbstversuchler auf, die in mehreren Schichten Vermörteln.
Wie der Raso dort.
https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...20233-fragen-zum-thema-panzerung?limitstart=0

Aber es gibt diese Bauweise auch hier im Forum in einigen Doku´s zu sehen.

Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wer oder was der Antrieb, Idee, Grund für diese Art der Vermörtelungsweise ist.
NG- Unterlagen als Anleitung zum Vermörteln habe ich nicht- falls es diese gibt (ggf. Bauanleitungen gegen Schutzgebühr?).

Hier der link zu Küstensegler seiner Vermörtelung mit dem artlake.Vließ:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...hdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-4


----------



## semperit (7. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

nach meinen Tests beim Vermörteln muss ich leider zugeben, das NG schon das beste Material hat. Die Punkte Verarbeitbarkeit ( schweißen, schneiden legen ) gehen eindeutig an das VM200. Auch die Eigenschaften Mörtelanhaftung, Schutz vor unterlaufen kann bei den alternativen als nicht oder nur unzureichend  bewertet werden. Wer sich beim Verarbeiten nicht ärgern will das ihm alles wegruscht oder hinterläuft sollte die Kosten nicht scheuen. Im Nachhinein kann ich sagen es war die richtige Entscheidung. Das VM100 braucht man nicht ( ist auch teurer ) die VM200 ( 2m breit ) lässt sich sehr gut verarbeiten und man hat viel weniger Überlappungen. Falten lassen sich durch einscheiden und schweißen nahzu unsichtbar machen.

der Tip von NG die erste Lage möglichst nass einzubringen ist völlig richtig. Die Verbundmatte saugt sehr stark, so das diese ( auch im Herbst ) vor dem Auftragen der ersten Schicht vorgenässt werden muss. Da wir mit der großen Putzmaschine gearbeitet haben war das Aufspritzen ein Kinderspiel. Zu dünn konnte der Mörtel nicht sein. 

den Vorspritz über Nacht stehen lassen und schon konnte die 2. Lage rein. Wir haben alle waagerechten Flächen+ Randbereich der aus dem Wasser steht noch zusätzlich mit Glasfasermatten (140g/m2 10x10 ) verstärkt, so konnten wir dünner mit dem Aufbau bleiben ( Schrägen 1-2cm, Boden+Stufen 2-5 cm ) Die Dicken ergeben sich eh von den Falten.

Nach 1-2 Wochen konnte man ohne knirschen auf allen Flächen laufen.


----------



## semperit (7. Dez. 2017)

So noch eine Frage zum Anschluss im Filterkeller.

Macht es Sinn ein Bypass zum Trommelfilter zu legen ? Meine Überlegung geht dahin, das man auch ohne TF Betrieb, zb durch dem FG arbeiten kann.

Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2017)

Um mit einem Bypass zu arbeiten, bedarf es entsprechender Absperrmöglichkeiten an allen Positionen - also 1 x zwischen Sammelkammer & Trommelfilter / 1 oder gar 2 x zwischen Sammelkammer & Luftheberschacht / 1 x zwischen Trommelfilter & Luftheberschacht.

Die Frage ist, warum bzw. wann willst Du am Trommelfilter vorbeigehen? Schmutz fällt fast immer an und spülen würde er nur, wenn die Sensoren das melden.


----------



## semperit (7. Dez. 2017)

Das Ziel ist es den TF "offline" nehmen zu können falls es nicht notwendig ist. Der Bypass dient sozusagen nur dafür das der TF nicht sich zustaut. dann würde ich im Bypass ein Schieber einbauen und den im Normalfall geschlossen halten.

So könnte man Betriebsstunden und Strom für den TF spaaren - wenn das überhaupt Sinn macht - da fehlen mir die Erfahrungen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Dez. 2017)

Der TF-Sensorschalter löst den Spülvorgang ja nur aus, wenn sich hinter dem TF-Gewebe ein entsprechend geringerer Wasserstand ergibt. 

Wenn jetzt ein offener Bypass vorhanden ist, sucht sich das Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und wird über den 200er Bypass gehen. Es wird also deutlich weniger durch den TF gehen. 

Es macht also nur Sinn, den Bypass während des normalen TF-Betriebes komplett zu schließen und nur bei Bedarf - wenn der TF repariert und ausgebaut werden muss - zu nutzen. Aer in dem Fall bedarf es in entsprechender Anzahl und Position die Schieber. Ich würde meinen, dass der Spareffekt zudem sehr gering ausfallen wird, zumal Du ja "nur" einen Schwimmteich hast. Die Betriebs-/Spülintervalle am Fischteich liegen zwischen 30-45 Minuten und könnten theoretisch am Schwimmteich schon 1-2 Stunden sein. Die Trommelfilter haben eigentlich auch eine Zwangsspülphase, damit sich der Dreck nicht unnötig festsetzt oder in dem Bereich, wo die Trommel aus dem Wasser schaut, nicht antrocknet.


----------



## troll20 (7. Dez. 2017)

Am Schwimmteich, ist die Idee, wie ich finde, gar nicht verkehrt. 
Dann könnte man im Winter den Trommler komplet außer Betrieb nehmen und entleeren. Inclusive der Spülpumpe. Und dann braucht man auch keine Angst haben das was einfriert.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Dez. 2017)

Bei einem Schwimmtteich ist die Pumpe und Filter im Winter eh aus. Ich würde mir den Bypass sparen.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Dez. 2017)

Wer unbedingt einen Bypass im Winter haben möchte, der baut die Trommel aus. Soll ja bei einigen Modellen fix möglich sein.
Bei mir fallen jetzt im "Winter" so ca. 10-12 TF Sensorauslösungen am Tag an.

Der benötigte elektr. Energie für die paar Sekunden TF Betrieb ist gering.
Je nach Steuerung zieht diese aber ständig ein paar W...habe ich irgendwann man gemessen und vergessen.


----------



## semperit (7. Dez. 2017)

okay - dann verfolge ich das nicht weiter - Bypass lasse ich weg.

die aktuelle Version wäre dann so:


----------



## semperit (12. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

da ich vor der Saison die Planung zu dem Pflanzen fertig haben möchte wollte ich mal ein paar Fragen loswerden.

1. Welche Zusammensetzung der Erde für den FG ist hier ideal ? Im Moment würde ich ein 0-8 ungewaschen Kies mit Lehmeinteil einbringen.
2. Welche Zusammensetzung der Erde für den ST ist hier ideal ? Habe ja keine Ufergraben in dem Sinne, daher bleibt mir nur ein Kiesbett ohne Lehm ? Ohne Lehm weil er aufgewirbelt werden könnte? Was hat sich da denn bewährt ? 

3. Bei der Auswahl der einzelnen Arten wie geht man da am besten vor ? Der Standort Wassertiefe, und Närstoffarm/Närstoffreich ist schon klar. Bibt es da eine Übersicht welche man nehmen sollte ?

Vg


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Feb. 2018)

1 und 2
Überall humusfreien, lehmhaltigen Sand.
Du kannst auch Kies mit Lehm mischen.
Oder Du holst vom Kieswerk gesiebten Abraum.
Das ist lehmhaltiger Sand.

SMW Niederlehme

Wäre eine Quelle....in der Nähe.

3.
Pflanzen

Filterteiche würde das Filterteichset von Naturagart gehen.
Die dort enthaltene __ Wasserschraube war bei mir erst stark invasiv und ist dann Winter 2016/2017 komplett zerfallen...

Du kannst auch Pflanzen einzeln bestellen.
__ Hechtkraut immer wechselseitig setzen und dann UW Pflanzen.

Im Teich wächst auch einiges im nährstoffarmen Substrat.
Ich habe da so einige Ecken im Teich.
Im NG Forum hatte ich das beschrieben.

Warnen kann ich nur vor stark invasiven Arten wie __ Schilf oder __ Rohrkolben...


----------



## samorai (14. Feb. 2018)

*Anregung!*
Um so mehr ich mir mit Deiner Frage über den FG beschäftige um so schönere neue Sachen fallen mir dabei ein.
Ein Filter-Graben sollte doch mit 100% filtern, wenn da Erde oder anderes Schüttgut enthalten ist, was meinst Du wie viel Filterleistung ist dann noch? ....... 20 -30 %.
Warum also so wenig wenn Du auch 100% erreichen kannst.
Hier mein Vorschlag:
110 oder 125 KG-Rohr auf die Länge in der Mitte teilen damit es zwei Halbschalen ergibt.
Dann in das halbe Rohr Querschlitze flexen als halt für die Pflanzen.
Nun ein Streifen Japanmatte waagerecht auf die Hälfte der Schale einkleben, damit ist ein ständiger Wasserdurchlauf gesichert und es ist ein noch maliger Halt für die Bepflanzung. 
Das man so etwas auch mal reinigen kann, sollte die Teile in Segmente a 50 cm länge gebaut werden. Abdecken mit einer Ufermatte a 50 länge, das war's.


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Feb. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> in Filter-Graben sollte doch mit 100% filtern, wenn da Erde oder anderes Schüttgut enthalten ist, was meinst Du wie viel Filterleistung ist dann noch? ....... 20 -30 %.
> Warum also so wenig wenn Du auch 100% erreichen kannst.


Weil es besser aus sieht.


----------



## semperit (15. Feb. 2018)

ich kann dir nicht folgen - der Aufbau des FG ist doch immer so. Ohne das Einbringen von einer Bodenbedeckung egal in welcher Zusammensetzung wird die Bepflanzung nicht so recht in Tritt kommen. Auch sollte der FG nährstoffreicher sein als der ST.

Eins ist mir auch noch sehr wichtig - der Teich sollte natürlich wirken und nicht wie ein technisches Filterbecken. Die Natur optimiert sich nach meiner Meinung eh selbst, das wäre für mich auch die 100%-Lösung.

Vg



samorai schrieb:


> *Anregung!*
> Um so mehr ich mir mit Deiner Frage über den FG beschäftige um so schönere neue Sachen fallen mir dabei ein.
> Ein Filter-Graben sollte doch mit 100% filtern, wenn da Erde oder anderes Schüttgut enthalten ist, was meinst Du wie viel Filterleistung ist dann noch? ....... 20 -30 %.
> Warum also so wenig wenn Du auch 100% erreichen kannst.
> ...


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Feb. 2018)

Hier mal mein Pflanzsubstrat- der gesiebte Abraum = lehmhaltiger Sand.
Eingebracht und bepflanzt 2013.

In 2017 nach 4 Jahren wegen dem Nachrüsten eines weiteren Rücklaufes stückchenweise abgestochen und zwischengelagert.
Meine Pflanzsztufen haben nach hinten ein Gefälle und vorne eine Kante aufgemörtelt.
Deswegen ist das Substrat hinten immer dicker.

Wie man schön sehen kann, ist das Substrat nicht "schwarz" und stinkend, sondern nach 4 Jahren immernoch hell.
Teilweise liegt Schlamm und Mulm auf dem Substrat oben drauf und kann abgeaugt werden.
Erstaunlicherweise war das Substrat relativ schnell "trittfest", wenn ich mal dort zum Ernten durch mußte.

Irgendwann ist alles durchwurzelt..

Auf dem vorletzten Bild sieht man unten am Tortenstück den etwas dunkleren Boden.
Das liegt daran, daß ich damals teilweise eine erst, ganz dünne Lage von max. 5mm gesiebter Erde mit leichtem Humusanteil zuerst einbrachte, um den UW- Pflanzen etwas Starthilfe zu geben.
Würde ich nicht mehr machen- kann man sich sparen.

Lehmhaltiger Sand ist relativ "dicht" und hat kaum Freiräume in die Mulm etc. einsickern kann.
Bei einer Mischung mit Kies und Lehm würde ich ggf. darauf achten, dass die verschiedenen Korngrößen / Sieblinien der Kiessorte(n) sich gut ergänzen / möglichst wenig Freiräume bieten.
0-4mm Korngröße reicht da völlig aus.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. März 2018)

Den "Pflanzenplan" von mir damals findest Du hier:

https://www.teichbau-forum-naturaga...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=372


----------



## semperit (18. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Mal ne Frage 

welche Filtergröße sollte man beim Schwimmteich verwenden ? 

Habe heute den TF in Betrieb genommen ( mit 60µm Maschenweite ) nun spühlt er gefühlt alle 2 Min.

Klar im ST hat sich schon einiges abgesetzt das muss erstmal raus, nur habe ich auch schon gehört das 100µ für den ST besser geeignet sind.

Bin auf Antwort gespannt


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2018)

Kommt doch drauf an wie klar du den Teich haben willst.
Je klarer um so feiner und um so mehr Wasseraustausch  damit ja nichts irgendwo liegen bleibt.
Wenn dir jedoch die natürliche Trübung kein Dorn im Auge ist und nach dem Schwimmen evtl. noch etwas mehr Trübung vorhanden sein darf ......
Ja dann tut es auch ein 200er Sieb.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Mai 2018)

Lass das Teil erst mal ein paar Tage laufen, und schau ob die Spülintervalle länger werden. Ich habe ein 50my Gewebe drauf, da spült der Trommler bei Badebetrieb auch alle 2 min. Ansonsten je nach Verschmutzung alle 60 - 90 min.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. Mai 2018)

Welchen Trommler hast du eingebaut, und wie viel Wasser läuft den drüber?


----------



## semperit (18. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen,

habe eine Aqua Society( jetzt NewAqua ) der soll laut Typenschild 40m³/h schaffen. Mit dem 160'er LH + Thomas AP 60/80 wird der TF schon ganz schön belastet  ich schätze mal das ich bei 30m³/h so liege.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2018)

Nur Geduld. 
Lass mal alles schön entspannt laufen- aber auch immer schön Wasser nachfüllen oder Niveau automatisch halten..
Du musst nur aufpassen, dass die Sensoren am TF richtig eingestellt sind.
Bei wieviel Diff.-Druck am Sieb spült er denn?

Wenn...der LH mit der "kleinen" AP 60/80 auch kurz vor dem jetzigen Abreinigen genug Förderleistung hat, dann kannst Du ggf. die Sensoren am TF auf mehr Diff.-Druck am Sieb einstellen.
Also Abreinigen von 5 auf 10cm Diff. als Beispiel.
Das kann etwas die Spülpausen verlängern.

Aber der Teich ist neu....viel Zeugs drin..also Geduld und kein neues Sieb kaufen.
Irgendwann pegelt es sich sicher ein.
Wenn der Teich und Pflanzen sich eingespielt haben, wird es nährstoffärmer...weniger Mulm und Algen...


----------



## semperit (18. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Wie versprochen habe ich mal gemessen

Pumpe aus alles auf "0"

1. Einschalten der Pumpe

Einlauf-Sammler direkt vor dem TF : -1,5cm
LH-Schacht : -5cm
Biokammer: + 2cm

2. kurz vor der Reinigung

Einlauf-Sammler direkt vor dem TF : -1,0cm
LH-Schacht : -10cm
Biokammer: + 2cm

Einstellung in der Steuerung
Delta: 7cm
Spühlzeit: 7 sec

Im Moment habe ich eine Hysterese der Reinigung von ca 5Min ( steigend  ). 

Nachdem ich alle Bodenabläufe nun auch geöffnet habe denke ich die Thomas AS 60/80 ist genau richtig, wobei ich schauen muss ob ich mir noch eine Reglung einfallen lasse um den Skimmer etwas mehr befeuern zu können ( ggf Reduzierung der beiden BA's nachdem ich den größten Dreck raus habe.


----------



## ThorstenC (18. Mai 2018)

Sieht doch gut aus.
Saug- und Rückleitungen nix falsch gemacht.

Ist die erste Messung nach dem Einschalten bei sauberen Sieb kurz nach dem Spülen?

Da verlierst Du am von der Sammelkammer vor TF zur LH Kammer 3,5 cm.
Wäre ggf.noch interessant wo..
 -am sauberen  TF Sieb durch dessen hydr.
Widerstand....bei mir 1cm
-Verrohrung TF LH Schacht

Vielleicht kannst Du ja nachdem der LH ein paar Minuten lief nochmal kurz messen..
Sammelkammer- TF Einlauf- TF Klarwasser- LH Schacht

LH Systeme sind sehr träge nach dem Anschalten...die ganzen Wassermassen müssen in Schwung kommen...

7cm Diff als Schaltpunkt ist OK.
Da kannst Du gerne später noch rumspielen, falls die Saugleistung kurz vorm abreinigen zu stark schwankt.
Musst nur mit dem Wasser nachfüllen immer hinterher sein.

BA nicht drosseln.
Der Skimmer zieht doch?
Guck mal rein, ob der Dreck auch ins Rohr runtergesaugt wird.

Man kann auch zeitweise mit einer zweiten Membranpumpe mehr Power aus dem LH rausholen.
Dann werden die Rohre schön durchgespült und noch im Skimmer schwimmender Dreck wird runtergesaugt.

Aber geniesse erst einmal alles in Ruhe...

Klappt es mit der Strömung im Teich?


----------



## Sonnengruesser (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und gerade am Planen und Tüfteln.
Welchen Breitmaulskimmer hast du denn verwendet?
Und welche Folie? PVC?
Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken zur Abdichtung des Teils.
Danke,
Christoph


----------



## semperit (8. Juni 2018)

Hi,

das war einer von Ebay aus PVC - die Folie ist von Naturagart 1,0 Grün. die Kann ich empfehlen - Verarbeitung und auch die Qualität ist top.

VG


----------

